
News or ‘Trauma Porn’? Student Journalists Face Blowback on Campus - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/13/us/college-campus-journalists-newspapers.html
======
Bostonian
How is a protest going to have an impact if no media cover it?

